# Vomiting at night - otherwise totally fine



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

For the past couple days Sadie has been puking at night. It started on nov. 3rd, then again on nov. 5th and then again last night. She acts totally fine, eating, drinking, pooping. But during the night she will puke. It's not everynight, and never during the day. No diet changes, etc. What could be wrong?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo was doing that when we went from feeding him 3 times a day to twice a day. I guess his stomach just needs a little something before bed so it's not empty. Maybe a midnight snack is in order?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

That's what I was wondering as well.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

She is getting 3 feedings per day. around 7am-1:30am and 7pm.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I now feed Enzo his "dinner" around 10 or 11 pm. I tried feeding at 7:30 am and 7:30 pm, but he was throwing up at night. Maybe a couple milkbones before bed would help her out?


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I will try that tonight.

The thing is, when she does puke, it is food she is puking up. Our Min Pin used to puke early in the morning, but it was always bile or foam, never food.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd call your vet and ask if you should be concerned. My vet doesn't charge for phone consults, so perhaps yours doesn't either.


----------



## montanagolden (Feb 19, 2019)

I realize this thread is quite old, but I was wondering if you determined the cause of Sadie's intermittent night vomiting? Our 4-month old pup has been doing the same. She's been to the vet and they took an x-ray to rule out a hard obstruction. We could do a barium series to make sure there isn't anything like a baby sock in there ... but she can go over a week without any episodes so it seems unlikely that it would be that. We're trying to slow down her food consumption with a slow feeder and treat ball (that is filled with kibble) and have her on a GI-friendly food to try to settle things down. Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

montanagolden said:


> I realize this thread is quite old, but I was wondering if you determined the cause of Sadie's intermittent night vomiting? Our 4-month old pup has been doing the same. She's been to the vet and they took an x-ray to rule out a hard obstruction. We could do a barium series to make sure there isn't anything like a baby sock in there ... but she can go over a week without any episodes so it seems unlikely that it would be that. We're trying to slow down her food consumption with a slow feeder and treat ball (that is filled with kibble) and have her on a GI-friendly food to try to settle things down. Any insight would be much appreciated!


Is she throwing up kibble or just yellow bile?


----------



## montanagolden (Feb 19, 2019)

Just kibble; no bile at all. She promptly gobbles it back up and then is fine.
She's been on a GI-friendly food for about two and a half weeks, and it seems to largely have resolved the issue (she's only thrown up once since switching foods). I'm thinking maybe she is sensitive to one of the ingredients in the puppy food she was eating?


----------



## HudsonRiver (Oct 23, 2017)

Our boy was throwing up in the middle of the night a lot as a puppy, and it turned out he has Inflammatory Bowel Disease - but his was mostly bile. We tried feeding him later at night, and then at that point it was a mixture of bile/kibble. He ultimately stopped when we started feeding a food that didn't have ingredients he was allergic too (for us it was chicken & egg). So based on our experience, my guess would be that it could be a food sensitivity issue. 

Our vet also suggested giving him omeprazole (prilosec) before bed to help with acid reflux - so maybe ask your vet about whether that would be an option for you and what the dosage would be. Don't do that without talking to a vet first, though!


----------



## montanagolden (Feb 19, 2019)

This is great information; thank you so much! Prilosec is a good idea in case the food alone doesn't seem to help. Out of curiosity, what food did you end up switching to?


----------



## HudsonRiver (Oct 23, 2017)

He ultimately ended up on Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein / Royal Canin Ultamino. Both prescription diets because of his IBD. The vet said it was either that or "novel protein" diets... Since he was still a puppy, they didn't want to go down the novel protein diet path because he was/is likely to develop an allergy to any protein after repeat exposure - so they figured the prescription food was the best long term bet. "Hydrolyzed Protein" basically means the protein is broken down to its core amino acid so it goes undetected by the body. He doesn't love it... at all... but he eats just enough to maintain his weight and stay healthy. IBD is a whole 'nother battle you hope you don't have to deal with!

I'm also thankful we didn't go down the novel protein route because this all happened about a year and a half ago, and I'm lucky we possibly dodged the T-DCM issues that were being linked for a while to novel protein diets (and other things - which has been discussed on many threads here and in the two facebook groups!).


----------



## montanagolden (Feb 19, 2019)

Great, thank you! Our vet put our pup on a prescription too (Science Diet i.d.) and we are about halfway through the process of reincorporating the Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy to see if she seems to be able to handle it after giving her system a break. I'm going to jot down the Royal Canid too just to have it on hand. And yes--I'm glad you didn't go with a novel protein either. I fed Orijen to my Aussies and I wonder if it contributed to health problems they developed ... not DCM, but I just wonder what other sorts of ailments, inflammation, and stresses novel proteins like legumes might contribute to.

Thank you so much for your time and your help!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think this is relevant to the original poster, but for others who may read this thread in the future... My first Golden (and occasionally the ones that followed) used to vomit just bile in the middle of the night too. My conclusion was she had been eating grass and in the middle of the night when her stomach was empty, the grass would be irritating and cause her to vomit. I found that I could usually give her a biscuit or a handful of kibble and she'd settle down again.

I also sometimes experienced this when my dog had eaten a lot of ice or snow...


----------

